# diet question ...im pissed off



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ok i will keep it brief

i was 16 stones then went on the atkins diet got down to 13 stones

i then went onto a low fat calorie controlled diet with exercise

i stuck at 13 stone no problem

i spend 2 weeks having the odd takeaway and a the odd bar of chocolate and now im ive put on 13 pounds...so im currently 13.13lb

in two weeks !!!

the question is while i sit here feeling fat do i go back on the atkins diet or stick with the exercise calorie controlled diet.....?

any tips and help would be greatly appreciated

all the best

fat git


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi JC,

My thoughts after watching, listening, doing different weight things - including Atkins.

Any of the diets can be good to drop some initial pounds...even more if you stay with it. Most people don't, there by doing the yo-yo thing.

I think your idea of exercise and controlled calorie works best in the long run. Incorporate carbs ( good carbs, stick away from anything white is the general rule) but not at a high intake. Sugars as well. Hate to say it but it's basically healthy eating and exercise habits that keep weight down the best.

Of course my mom and sister keep it off by being nervous wrecks. never worked for me. 

I get how it should be done...doing it is a totally different story!

Continued good luck to you.
terri


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

ok heres one for mental state and it'll drop weight if your body needs to.
get a juicer
juice all green vegetables also carrots etc. not too much fruit but an apple in aith the juice will make it palatable.
porridge made with quinoa, millet and soya milk. once its made add in ground pumpkin. sesame, linseed seeds. honey to taste.
rest of day avoid yeast, eat lots of veg and small amounts of meat if wanted. if you're hungry eat
theres more to it than that but thats sort of what i'm doing trying to get the head back on track


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

also i think oils like flax oil ae needed for mental health so don't cut out all good oils


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers guys...my problem is i like a few beers at the weekend,i spend monday through to thursday exercising not drinking,eating well,then i have a few beers over the weekend,this is my downfall the beer,why are the british so snobby about drinking only 'real' beer we dont sell any light beers as people think its too girly,yet in america you have the shelves stacked with light beers


----------

